# Alabama 1/18 oval racing



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

With the addition of our new scoing system we are looking into running a points series.

These races are held on Thursday nights, we start single car qualifying at 7:00 and run the mains at 9:00.

If you are interested in running with us, drop me a line [email protected] or 205-612-3812.

No details on the points series as of yet, stay tuned.

We will be running on the Saturday of the cup race and having a cookout.

If you think you have a fast BRP, come run with us and see.  :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a fast BRP just wish You were a litle bit closer  I fig it is about a 15 hr drive.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Tell ya what, mail her to me and I will run it for ya!!


----------

